# Japan airlines snowboard carriage help!?



## frankyfc (Aug 11, 2017)

hey guys
Flying london/uk to sapporo with japan airlines...

Theres nowhere to add on snowboard carriage online and their info is misleading...
Anyone have any knowledge on this?

Says you can bring bags 2 x 23kg so long as dimensions add up under 203cm. My 156cm gig bag dimensions add up to 213cm.

No option to add on and they are hinting that oversized luggage (over 203cm) may or may not be allowed on depending on space. And may cost up to $200... if that happened on all 4 legs of my journey i'd be screwed!

Any experience?


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

We use ANA and they are the same but they don't worry about snowboards/skis as they are oversize. Just weight 2 X 23kg plus carryon that they don't weigh. We had 2 x wheelie gigs 156 and 166. The girl in checkin didn't even weigh the 2nd bag. They were both 21.5kg on my scales at home. Had 2 boards ??in each, wife's skis,⛷ bindings stripped off, 2 sets of boots. Every trip to Japan have never had a worry with boards. Use to go with China airlines and had a 166 wheelie locker packed to 32kg with boards etc?. No extra charge ??

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi mate, I fly from Sydney Aus to Japan every year on JAL with a snowboard, last year we did additional flights to Hokkaido too. Never had a problem, in fact they are an excellent airline and will go out of their way to help you.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

The Japanese say yõkoso to bring your snowboard.???

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------

